

Experimental one-line algorithmic music - StylifyYourBlog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlrs2Vorw2Y

======
laumars
I think the theory behind this is a great deal more interesting than that
video lets on. The idea started out as simple C programs piping characters to
a UNIX audio device. But it's grown since then, now there's a web page that
lets you create audio with Javascript expressions[1] (one of my favorite
tracks from this scene was generated that way[2]).

There's some good blog posts about the origins of this[3], and music theory
behind it[4]; both of which will go into more detail than I'd care to for a HN
comment[3].

[1] <http://wurstcaptures.untergrund.net/music/>

[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tCRPUv8V22o#t=314s)
(5m 13s)

[3] [http://countercomplex.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/algorithmic-
sym...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-
from-one-line-of.html)

[4] [http://countercomplex.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/some-deep-
analy...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/some-deep-analysis-of-
one-line-music.html)

------
whynoprogress
nice use of for loops

